# اللهجة المصرية: جالك كلامي



## A doctor

السلام عليكم
نسمع كثيرا في المسلسلات والسينما المصرية جملة "جالك
كلامي" فما هو معناها؟
وغالبا ما تقال على هيئة سؤال " جالك كلامي يا فندم؟" وشكرا لكم


----------



## cherine

وعليكم السلام،
معناها: أرأيت أن معي حق؟ أو: هل تدرك أن كلامي كان صحيحًا؟


----------



## A doctor

cherine said:


> وعليكم السلام،
> معناها: أرأيت أن معي حق؟ أو: هل تدرك أن كلامي كان صحيحًا؟


شكرا جزيلا


----------



## cherine

عفوًا.


----------

